# Swear filter



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Can we add "brah" to the swear filter, I know it's been suggested as a joke on a few threads but it really does wind a lot of people up.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I like the word so I object

Plus a swear filter isnt that hard to get around


----------

